# O.K People!



## Luna (May 4, 2000)

It's been 7 days....andddddd....my friend from NY has come to visit me so I went out everyday, ate out everynite, went clubbing...I am fine!!!!sooooooooooo....I guess Calcium works!I still get soft stools but not all the time and NO D!!! I can cope with that but I hope it will get better with time. Will it, Linda?As u can see I am very very excited!!No indigestion, hardly ever any gas only!So for all u newcomers like me who have little belief give calcium a serious try!!I can't believe I'm not taking any medication, the idea of not having to intoxicate my body is grand!!!THANK YOU SO MUCH Linda!!!!!


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Luna,I am very glad you decided to stick with it for a while and for you it has been a short while and it looks like you are doing okay. Now when your period comes you may have some discomfort but after taking the calcium for about 3 months this too will be a breeze I hope. It was for me.Keep writing to let us know how you are.Linda


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2001)




----------

